# Getting rid of odor in clothes



## blessingsfarm (Oct 11, 2011)

I have had a terrible time getting odor out of my teenage son's clothes. I use a homemade laundry detergent that works just fine for everything else. None of the other clothes, towels, or sheets have this odor. I have tried adding baking soda to the wash, extra washing soda, extra borax, and even oxiclean, but nothing is kicking this monster stink. Any suggestions?:help:


----------



## foaly (Jan 14, 2008)

Have you tried H2O2, full strength right on the spot, and let it soak for a while?


----------



## blynn (Oct 16, 2006)

There is a product called Smellywash that I have used on particularly oderific items. I got it at Ace Hardware. It's primary use is to get the musty odor out of your washing machine. But you can soak towels or sheets or whatever in it overnight, then finish the wash cycle. They do recommend washing it again with your regular detergent once the Smellywash cycle is complete. 

My husband left some items of clothing in his car for a long time back when he was a heavy smoker, this actually took that nasty old smoke smell out. Might be worth a try for you.


----------



## eyore (Jan 7, 2011)

http://www.odoban.com/
This works pretty good. I had some blankets that had a funky smell on them. I soaked them overnight in the washer with this and it removed the odor. After a cycle with this I did rewash them.


----------



## blessingsfarm (Oct 11, 2011)

I appreciate all of the tips I am heading to the store tomorrow to stock up.


----------



## farmerj (Aug 20, 2011)

try vinegar.


----------



## maters (May 25, 2011)

yeah, when potty training my kids, I wash the accident clothes with a cup of vinegar. Then I fill up the load and use regular soap. Works everytime. It's cheap, too. I'll have to remember this in about 10 years when their stinkiness 'develops.'


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

I use ....RugDoctor, Urine Eliminator... wal-mart in the vacuum cleaner isle.

it comes in a lime green bottle and it is for pets.

there are times I have forgotten laundry in my washer, was washed and after a few days smells really bad. Even after several washings-vinegar, downey, spray and wash, and everything else I could think of... I poured the rugdoctor in my washer! 1/2 cup... I was shocked it worked! no smell. now I use it in a downey ball.

so I keep bottles in my laundry room. it is expensive so I just bought the large bottle of it to see if it works just as well as the spray bottle does.

it is for human stuff too!


----------

